
Digitalisation vs. Automation Is about Capabilities - ggeorgovassilis
https://blog.georgovassilis.com/2019/07/21/digitalisation-vs-automation-it-is-about-capabilities/
======
ggeorgovassilis
"Digitalisation is the last transformation stage of a manual process which
leads to the process dissolving and being replaced by one or more
organisational capabilities."

